# Setup for a Stereo system upgradeable to 5.1 (opinions welcome)



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, i want to build a nice stereo system (2.0 or 2.1) to enjoy my music parties, but I'd like to further evolve into a 5.1 so i can have a place for movies as well. Since i'm on a budget, i just want to plan ahead as possible. So this is my plan:

Begin with (stereo system):

Onkyo NR-709 (preouts, 110Wpc, Bi-amp fronts) + Polk Audio RTi A7 (20-300W, 8Ohms, Bi-amp) , and maybe a 10" subwoofer (any suggestion) since I read the bass wont be loud enough with this initial setup.

Later (5.1)

Emotiva XPA-2 to amp fronts Polk audio RTi A7, and leave the Onkyo NR-709 to amp a Polk Center CS20 and Polk Tsi 200 as surrounds.

Thanks for your wise comments!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If possible, could you provide an idea of what you had in mind for your budget? It will really help us tailor our suggestions to your specific needs.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

A general rule of thumb is to invest at least 2/3 of your budget in quality speakers, with less than 1/3 in electronics. 

Bi-amping has very little (if any) audible advantage. The money spent on a receiver capable of bi-amping might be better spent on higher quality front speakers.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> If possible, could you provide an idea of what you had in mind for your budget? It will really help us tailor our suggestions to your specific needs.


My priority right now is been able to play music with a decent quality and loud enough if e.g. i'm hosting a party.

But, since this is the only large space i have at home (3000 cu ft), i know sooner than later i'd like to drop a projector and expand the system for movies.

my budget: $1700 to $2000 top


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

selden said:


> A general rule of thumb is to invest at least 2/3 of your budget in quality speakers, with less than 1/3 in electronics.
> 
> Bi-amping has very little (if any) audible advantage. The money spent on a receiver capable of bi-amping might be better spent on higher quality front speakers.


Yes I must agree about bi-amp speakers. I chosed this AVR was based more than anything for pre-out's and good amp capability.

btw, nice tip on the formula.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The 709 is a great choice for your budget and needs, available from a4l @ $419.99. Polk is a reputable brand, but speakers are the single most critical purchase. Be sure to listen to as many as possible before making your purchase. Paradigm, PSB, Klipsh, KEF, the list goes on. And yes, a sub is always recommended.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^ +1


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> My priority right now is been able to play music with a decent quality and loud enough if e.g. i'm hosting a party.
> 
> But, since this is the only large space i have at home (3000 cu ft), i know sooner than later i'd like to drop a projector and expand the system for movies.
> 
> my budget: $1700 to $2000 top


You may want to look at AVRs with "zone 2" capability; most of them do anyway. Having speakers in other rooms is GREAT when hosting a party, and you could add the other speakers when money allows you to add them. I'd get the best equipment that I could for the HT/music room but make sure that I'm able to add a second zone later.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> You may want to look at AVRs with "zone 2" capability; most of them do anyway. Having speakers in other rooms is GREAT when hosting a party, and you could add the other speakers when money allows you to add them. I'd get the best equipment that I could for the HT/music room but make sure that I'm able to add a second zone later.


The chosen Onkyo 709 has powered zone 2, or can use an external amp with zone 2 Pre outs. Party applications.....endless.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

phreak said:


> The 709 is a great choice for your budget and needs, available from a4l @ $419.99. Polk is a reputable brand, but speakers are the single most critical purchase. Be sure to listen to as many as possible before making your purchase. Paradigm, PSB, Klipsh, KEF, the list goes on. And yes, a sub is always recommended.


Yes i definetly go for the Nr709, do you know if this a4l store is located in miami too?

Just for curiosity, what is your preferred brand in speakers when it comes to listening music?


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

One question that intrigues me:

I've been comparing the polks RTi A7 with TSi500. I can see the TSi500 have a higher audio sensitivity (efficiency) 91dB vs 89db on the Rti-A7, Does it mean the Tsi may sound louder with my onkyo amp?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

My personal preference is Paradigm, but there is a lot of stuff that I have not heard. I actually prefer Paradigm Monitor series over KEF, Klipsh, Boston Acoustic, Martin Logan, and Monitor Audio gear costing up to double the price of my Monitor 11 pair. I'm not saying they are intrinsically better. They are my preference. And a great value. Disclaimer: I have not heard the new Monitor Series 7.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

sonixpc said:


> One question that intrigues me:
> 
> I've been comparing the polks RTi A7 with TSi500. I can see the TSi500 have a higher audio sensitivity (efficiency) 91dB vs 89db on the Rti-A7, Does it mean the Tsi may sound louder with my onkyo amp?


Yes, with any given amp the higher efficiency speakers will be louder. That being said, 2dB might not be enough to be the deciding factor.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks phreak. I'm really new at this, and altough i read and trust professional reviews, for me personal and sincere opinions like yours matters as much.

How about a bass?, what brand-model would you go for pairing with these polk speakers i mentioned ($200-$400)? I like good bass (not so loud, but balanced). I like rap & electro music.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If you could find a used Paradigm PW2200 go for it, they retailed for a grand and have been discontinued for about 4-5 years. Other than that I have no personal experience with anything in your budget. This sub gets some good reviews and is on sale for $120. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-629

Perhaps others will have more suggestions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That Dayton sub that Phreak linked is a great bargain - definitely worth it and one that has been suggested many times before in your budget. For that price, you could swing 2 and that would help smooth out any room modes you may have.

As far as speakers in that range, when I was auditioning, I was really impressed with PSB speakers. If you went with the 2 Dayton subs, you could take a look at the Image T6s here.

If you are willing to go used and wait a bit, keep on eye on StereoList / Audiogon for Salk Songtowers - I recently picked up a L/C/R for $1400 and they sound fantastic.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion, I just ordered two polk audio TSi500 as my front speakers. read a lot of good reviews.

As for the receiver, I'm still doubting about the Tx-NR709 or the replacing model TX-NR717, because online there's a price difference up to $150, and as I can see there's not so much new about the nr717 other than instaprevue, MHL (hdmi for smartphones), zone 3 and a few other streaming services, which I dont plan to use. but, unfortunately they degraded audio correction audyssey MultEQ XT to 2EQ... wrong move, isn't it?


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

phreak said:


> If you could find a used Paradigm PW2200 go for it, they retailed for a grand and have been discontinued for about 4-5 years. Other than that I have no personal experience with anything in your budget. This sub gets some good reviews and is on sale for $120.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-629
> 
> Perhaps others will have more suggestions.


Well, I guess that paradigm is out of my league, and i'd like something new (just a personal preference)

But, between this DAYTON and a Polk PSW505 (12", 300W) which would you prefer?


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

What speaker wire would you recommend for this TSi500 ?.. 12 or 14 AWG?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The PSW505 is $250 on Newegg. It is probably better than the Dayton but at nearly 2x the cost. So it's a 3 option event: one Dayton, considerably more for one Polk, or another little bit more again for 2x Dayton. There is good debate with no hard and fast rule for which is better at a given price, one good sub or 2 cheaper subs. Most would say that 2x $2000 sub is better than 1x $4000 sub. Most would say that 1x $100 sub is better than 2x $50 sub (really, what will you get for $50).
As for wire size, 14 will be more than adequate for your current use. If doing in-wall, I recommend 12 as future-proofing against the effects of upgradeitus.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah that's really debatable. i'll think about it.

What do you think about these two onkyo avr? Isn't worth it to save $150 for something that's just basically the same?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Allow me to quote JJ
"I have never been more disappointed with Onkyo than I was when I read the 717's spec sheet. While I certainly understand wanting to differentiate the 700 Series and the 800 Series, but now the 700 Series is all but identical to the 600 Series with the exception of it having Preamp Outputs. All the while costing $1000.
I will say this, if I were a 709 Owner and Onkyo decided to replace it with a 717, I would beg for Refurbished 709 or upcharge to an 818."


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

phreak said:


> Allow me to quote JJ
> "I have never been more disappointed with Onkyo than I was when I read the 717's spec sheet. While I certainly understand wanting to differentiate the 700 Series and the 800 Series, but now the 700 Series is all but identical to the 600 Series with the exception of it having Preamp Outputs. All the while costing $1000.
> I will say this, if I were a 709 Owner and Onkyo decided to replace it with a 717, I would beg for Refurbished 709 or upcharge to an 818."


Say no more, it's a shame what onkyo did. I'll go for the 709 before they sold out.
Thanks man!!!.. you've been so kind!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sonixpc said:


> Say no more, it's a shame what onkyo did. I'll go for the 709 before they sold out.
> Thanks man!!!.. you've been so kind!


Hey son, OneCall has the the 709 for $560, on their site you can contact them and ask for their absolute best price, they will return with an offer, they usually have a price request option on the product description page but in the case of the 709 they do not, so send email from their site, I imagine the 709's won't last that long considering the down grade of the 717. The Onkyo 818 ia a huge step up, offereing XT32, the first 800 series to do this, but the best price on that I've seen is $960. I think get the 709 as soon as you can, it has the XT RC and pre-outs for adding outboard amps if you decide at some later date and when funds are available. Also check out the PSB speakers at Saturday-Audio exchange and make them a offer on whatever you decide, T6's and B6's, also as Joe said check out DMC-Electronics (PSB) and make some offers, you will be pleasantly surprised with the results. One other suggestion take a look at Ascend Acoustics, 340SE's and 170SE's, they have package deals and great CS....Good luck on whatever you decide.
Jeff


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> Hey son, OneCall has the the 709 for $560, on their site you can contact them and ask for their absolute best price, they will return with an offer, they usually have a price request option on the product description page but in the case of the 709 they do not, so send email from their site, I imagine the 709's won't last that long considering the down grade of the 717. The Onkyo 818 ia a huge step up, offereing XT32, the first 800 series to do this, but the best price on that I've seen is $960. I think get the 709 as soon as you can, it has the XT RC and pre-outs for adding outboard amps if you decide at some later date and when funds are available. Also check out the PSB speakers at Saturday-Audio exchange and make them a offer on whatever you decide, T6's and B6's, also as Joe said check out DMC-Electronics (PSB) and make some offers, you will be pleasantly surprised with the results. One other suggestion take a look at Ascend Acoustics, 340SE's and 170SE's, they have package deals and great CS....Good luck on whatever you decide.
> Jeff


Thanks for the advice, just 10 min. earlier I ordered the 709 from onecall at $560, but didnt ask for a discount it was a good deal anyway.
As for the speakers, i already ordered polk tsi500.
Have a nice day.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sonixpc said:


> Thanks for the advice, just 10 min. earlier I ordered the 709 from onecall at $560, but didnt ask for a discount it was a good deal anyway.
> As for the speakers, i already ordered polk tsi500.
> Have a nice day.


Likewise and enjoy................


----------

